# Got A Bad Case of the Hiccups?



## Jes (Sep 26, 2009)

Suffer from them a lot? Well have I got a silver lining for you!

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2299306?dopt=Abstract

Termination of intractable hiccups with digital rectal massage.

from the abstract:
A 60-year-old man developed persistent hiccups after insertion of a nasogastric tube. Removal of the latter did not terminate the hiccups which had also been treated with different drugs, and several manoeuvres were attempted, but with no success. Digital rectal massage was then performed resulting in abrupt cessation of the hiccups. 

So if you've got a bum and a finger (or someone is willing to loan you his/hers), then I see blue skies ahead!


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 26, 2009)

I finally figured out why I never have hiccups. Thanks for the info. Two Thumbs up!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't think my daughter is going to let me do this the next time she gets the hiccups.  But maybe just my telling her what I can do if she gets the hiccups again will scare her enough and that will stop the hiccups!  




Edited to add: Woo Hoo! Just noticed I got my second gold can.


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 19, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I don't think my daughter is going to let me do this the next time she gets the hiccups.  But maybe just my telling her what I can do if she gets the hiccups again will scare her enough and that will stop the hiccups!


I get the hiccups verrrry easily. The other day some Weisenheimer at the office sent this link to me. At about 1:50 in the video the little girl says that due to her incurable hiccups, she spent an entire day showered with undivided attention from the boy she has a crush on. That gives the teenage girl an idea, so she uses hiccups to get attention from the boy SHE has a crush on.

> Hey Sue! Thought of you...
> Is this your secret weapon?
>
> _Phineas and Ferb_: Isabella and Candace have the hiccups
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjC7_6XXE1Q

Methinx the cat (or the platypus) is out of the bag! :blush:


----------

